# Interesting.................



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/beretta-debuts-arx100-at-nra-annual-meetings-exhibits-in-texas/?utm_source=SilverpopMailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=May%209%202013%20Daily%20Newswire%20(1)&utm_content=​​What do you guys think of this?​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd like to handle one, I wonder what it weighs and how it shoots flip-flopping barrels. It is definitely a great idea though.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Manufacturers suggested retail price of $1,950 seems excessive. Until the price comes does significantly, I can't see many people purchasing the. It does look fun to shoot, but I'm not sure what I would hunt with it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

if not for the price i would buy it,along with the extra calibers

me thinks you could hunt alot of differant critters with it


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll bet for the price of the weapon plus a .308 cal kit, u could probably pay equal or less for a complete AR15 plus an AR10... :teeth:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i already have the AR15

so i guess jusst get the AR1O

but the rifle is just evil looking,would love to have it

but like i said,thats alot of money,then add the extra barrels

i bet that jumps the price right up there


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It looks similar to the SCAR17 from FNH.


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

It looks like it would be a fun shooter, but I can buy other rifles just as fun for a lot less than $1950. It's Beretta, so I expect a high price. I do like the interchangeable barrels. I would like it more if a buddy bought it and let me shoot it. :teeth:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well ive been thinking about it

and i did spend near that (not quit but near it) for my TIKKA T3,but that was with the scope and sling too

but its not inter changeable

so maybe someday i may consider it,but i think they will still need to lower the price some to make the extra barrels a consideration


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like a great rifle and a good concept
I really like the versatility of it as an ambidextrous firearms.


----------

